# 2002 Honda Odyssey



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

My work vehicle is an 02 Honda Odyssey with a bone stock stereo system. I've finally gotten fed up with the lack of bass in the system and also with the constant squeaks from the stock center tray. It doesn't hold drinks worth a damn, even with 4 cup holders and has no storage due to it being a flip up piece.

This is what I started with.


















Ignore the wires and dirt under the tray, that's where the previous owner had the DVD player mounted for the overhead screen.

I took the tray out and traced it on to cardboard and then traced out the open space below it then transfered both to 3/4" MDF. Since the floor isn't flat I also had to raise the bottom plate off the floor, 2" front and 1 & 3/4" rear. Also you'll have to forgive some of the cuts, I only had a jigsaw available and it wobbled a few times.

This is a top shot.









I also want to be able to fit two amps in this to save space and not have them under the seats where the kids can drop stuff on them.

Here is the basic inital design.
Side









Front









Rear


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

After some basic measuring it worked out that I'll be able to fit the 2 RE8s I have sitting in my work cabinet, which is good means I don't have to buy any hardware. 

Built a rear panel for the sub chamber and a front panel that goes all the way to the floor as well as side walls to block off the areas for the amps and cut out the holes for the subs.

Right side









Front









Left side









Rear









And the bottom. If you look closely you can see that the holes for the subs just clear the inner walls for the amps.









I routed all the edges where I'll be glassing. Pretty much both the front and rear are getting glassed and along the sides back to the amp locations from the front. From the rear the glass will go around the curve and stop so that the amp will slide just under them. I will also be building up the top to give it some definition and cutting cup holders in to the front end.

Duraglassed all the inside and outside joints









And wrapped the front of the console sealing the chamber up









Now I just need to get some thin flexible material for the rear sides to cover the amps.


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

Figured out how I wanted to do the rear sides


















I used a brad nailer to hold the dowels in place.

Just got to be careful where you put your thumb when using a nailer.









Then finished wrapping the rear









And resined









Time to glass.

6 layers of 1.5 oz. on the front. I built up the top corners with another 6-10 layers to even them out more.









3 layers on the rear since it's only cosmetic, ignore the poorly laid center, fortunately it's over MDF so I can sand it out.









Side shot









Next to come sanding and filling and sanding and filling, etc...


----------



## Damo98 (Mar 20, 2009)

coming along nicely there!!


----------



## jorgegarcia (Mar 8, 2008)

I've always wanted to have Up front bass. And the idea of having the amps in the same center console/sub box was great. I like the way you think and execute to meet your needs. Function before form.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Did you try this with a test box before to see how it sounded? Have any phase or T/A issues with the sub being in the center of a big space like that?


----------



## TRD07 (Oct 13, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD.


----------



## Prozac (Oct 20, 2009)

Like to see how this one turns out. Really making good use of space.

Prozac


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys.





94VG30DE said:


> Did you try this with a test box before to see how it sounded? Have any phase or T/A issues with the sub being in the center of a big space like that?


Didn't bother with a test box so it is possible that there might be some T/A issues but I can do some quick phase adjustments if needed. I'm not very concerned about it though. There are more serious issues with the fact that the stock mid and tweeter locations are very seperated, at 90 degrees to each other, and still have stock speakers in them. This vehicle is not my primary concern but Ijust couldn't stand the lack of a low end any more.


----------



## moosejuice (Oct 5, 2007)

I am going to be watching this thread. I might be switching to a minivan in the near future and really like what you are doing...

B-


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Greg S said:


> Thanks for all the comments guys.
> Didn't bother with a test box so it is possible that there might be some T/A issues but I can do some quick phase adjustments if needed. I'm not very concerned about it though. There are more serious issues with the fact that the stock mid and tweeter locations are very separated, at 90 degrees to each other, and still have stock speakers in them. This vehicle is not my primary concern but Ijust couldn't stand the lack of a low end any more.


Ha, yeah I could see how the stock speakers would be a more pressing issue. I am following this thread pretty closely, b/c you are giving me inspiration for my mom's van. If I ever get my hands on that thing for longer than a week it's getting a new system. You are right that the low-end is abysmal. The rear speakers in mine are also blown, so that would have to be addressed as well. Are you planning on keeping your rear fill for passengers in the future, or is that too far down the road yet? I have found that I can't even tell (from the driver's seat) whether the rear speakers are on or not, so I can't see them causing any issues with an upgrade.

EDIT: By that I mean, please take lots of pictures  Thanks


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

lookin good  I think its time you buy yourself a circle jig for christmas


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

94VG30DE said:


> Are you planning on keeping your rear fill for passengers in the future, or is that too far down the road yet? I have found that I can't even tell (from the driver's seat) whether the rear speakers are on or not, so I can't see them causing any issues with an upgrade.
> 
> EDIT: By that I mean, please take lots of pictures  Thanks


Actually I can tell when the rear are on immeadiately, but it actually helps a bit with the imaging since they are crossfiring and it's not too intrusive. Eventually they will be upgraded but more for the kid's to be able to listen videos. Don't worry about pictures I usually take a lot.



BigRed said:


> lookin good  I think its time you buy yourself a circle jig for christmas


Sad part is I actually have a circle jig, made one a few years ago. I was just slapping this together to test and discovered it fit well so I cut the holes with it assembled.


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok, so it took a little more time to get back to this. As well as painting the house interior I also hosted my car club's Christmas party, then we hosted a last minute food drive at the local Toyota dealership and had our annual Christmas Cruise to look at all the pretty lights around town. The rain didn't help as the wife has forbidden me to sand in the garage anymore. Apparently it gets a little dusty.


Lots of in between missing but I Duraglassed all the rabbited edges, sanded, Duraglassed some more, sanded, coated it with Evercoat bodyfiller, sanded, cut out the top plate and raised front for the cupholders, sanded to match the angles, and then routered all the visible edges.

Anyway, on to the pics.

Top, the cup holders are 2 1/4" deep so that cans don't fall over.









Side









Front









Rear









3/4 rear









3/4 front









Still to come is Duraglassing the seams, especially where I wasn't paying attention and routered the front of the lower top plate and I need to sand the inside of the cupholders. Then I can primer it and see what I've got left before texture and paint.


----------



## mrstop (Dec 15, 2009)

Very inspirational! I can't wait to see how you finish it.

How do you plan to mount it?


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

mrstop said:


> How do you plan to mount it?


Just a couple L-brackets. They'll be underneath it and hidden.


----------



## CarbonDetails (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## Serious Sam (Nov 30, 2008)

Very nice.
I like what you are doing.
I have the latest version, and it has a 6" "sub" under the passenger seat.
To be honest the bass is better from the midbass in the doors than the sub under the seat, AND you cant tune the two separately. Pretty sad really.
I hope to change this in the future.
The spare tire well in the rear is totally empty (we have the runflats - cant recommend them really, too expensive to replace) and I thought a nice 15" would sound nice back there.

I look forward to how this goes.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Nov 30, 2009)

Great work, AND you have better cupholders how as an added plus!


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

Serious Sam said:


> (we have the runflats - cant recommend them really, too expensive to replace)


Let me guess, PAX system? If so at least you have the Touring Edition though, they are nice.



I've progressed a bit but with no pics. Duraglassed and body filler is all done to blend to top panels in with the rest and a light coat of primer has been put down over most of it. Then discovered that I don't have any more primer around and need to get more. Lots of pin holes to fill, hoping some more high build primer will fix most of it and then it glazing putty time.


----------



## leorbolato (Apr 26, 2009)

Great job, i wish i had all this abilities...
hahaaha


----------



## Serious Sam (Nov 30, 2008)

Yep, PAX. Too heavy, and too expensive. It does have the benefit of helping car audio nuts. Natural place to add mobile audio equipment, either amps, xovers, processors, sub/s. Its a huge hole in the side where the spare would go.

When we purchased the car, it was cheaper to buy new than used, and there were some muggings of women in the area, where guys would slash tires, then follow the lady, stop with them to offer "help" and then take advantage. (Boy would l like to get my hands on someone trying that $h!+). So I got the Touring so that if my wife were to get a flat she could drive home, or straight to the dealer - not allowing the would-be's to have a chance. Also, I asked anyone that had an Odyssey what they er recommended, and 90% of the time, they said get as much as you can (NAV, Rear Entertainement, etc.) - so I did.

Anyway, getting back to the install.
I have seen an "center console" where the person fired a sub forward and one rearward. Worked exceptionally well for eliminating localization and TA. If down firing doesnt get it done for you, that's an option.



Greg S said:


> Let me guess, PAX system? If so at least you have the Touring Edition though, they are nice.


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

The downfiring was more of a protection issue. I have a wife who likes to keep _junk_ in the car as well as 6 & 8 year old girls, who like all kids don't quite understand the concept of _be careful_. At least not for more than 5 minutes at a time. This way the subs are protected by the floor and the amps are protected by the seats. Hopefully tomorrow I'll have some spare time to get the final primer coats on and then start in on filling the pin holes.


----------



## Serious Sam (Nov 30, 2008)

Good idea.
I look forward to seeing how things turn out.
Any plans to upgrade stock spkrs. I think you mentioned that you are sticking with OEM.


----------



## krouchchocolate (Jul 30, 2008)

good idea man. Loving the cup holders!


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

Serious Sam said:


> Any plans to upgrade stock spkrs. I think you mentioned that you are sticking with OEM.


Initially I'll be running the stock speakers and headunit but they will definitely be upgraded as everything progresses. The stock radio will be replaced with a CarPC down the road, speakers are undecided as of yet. I'm decided between a 2-way set in the stock locations or going 3-way and fabricating new locations that image better.

Now back to the topic at hand.

Updated pic of the console in primer. Did three coats of primer. Got a bunch of pin holes that need filling on the front and back corners and had a few runs from spraying too closely and I want to clean up the rear edges of the amp openings. It actually looks better in the pic than in person which is weird.


----------



## Serious Sam (Nov 30, 2008)

Good deal.
Continues to look good.


----------



## yellowcard (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks nice and stealthy!


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

Finally filled the pinholes and sanded everything down again.









































And back in primer to find the few remaining pin holes. A sanding we will go.


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

I got this completed finally. Used Dupli-color bed texture coat and it worked great. 

Of course I didn't take a shot of it until I had sanded down the bumps with some 600 grit.


















Then used some Dulpi-colot gray plastic paint/dye.









Pretty close match from the front.


















But from the rear you can tell it is a GM gray and not a Honda gray.









Overall it came out good though. I'm not too concerned about the color being off slightly. It does match my dirty floor mats better this way.

Few more shots from behind. Managed to get some waves with the last coat of paint, but they aren't noticable except down low and with a lot of light. Something that never happens in normal use of the van.


















Now all I have to do is wire everything. Which means I have to go get a few connectors, distribution block and a little wire. Don't have quite enough laying around in the tool box.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Beautiful. You are making the other minivan owners jealous


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

Here is the completed product.









And another shot is daily use form.









Some tight tolerances.


















I had to squeeze it down between the seat plastic, but it's in there and not going anywhere.

Few shots of the bottom and sides durring assembly. had to tie up all the wiring tightly so that it didn't affect the subs at all.



























And I added in a remote gain control for the sub amp so that it can be roughly tuned for different music tastes.


----------



## huckorris (Sep 2, 2009)

That is just amazing. Talk about stealth.

I have a '95 and I can't decide where do put my DLS A4, and I sure wouldn't mind saving space and having upfront subbass too. I have been considering a center console sub more and more because the space is just used for a water bottle and trash can.


----------



## Serious Sam (Nov 30, 2008)

very nice.
Came out well.
How do you like the added bass?


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

The added bass is great. I had so much mid-bass gain that I had to low pass the sub at 55Hz. and high pass the mids at 80 Hz. just to filter it out though. I've probably got a little more fine tuning to do with it but it'll have to wait until I spend time driving it. For now it does what I wanted and just amplifying the front has helped out with the clarity a lot. I'll change the mids and tweets at some point but I need to get my other vehicle's system designed and in before mid March for the summer car show season.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

wow, you are high-passing the stock speakers at 80Hz with an amp? Mine in the doors make awful noise when bass hits. My guess would be you will over-excurt (real word?) those speakers in < 6 months. Unless that is the goal...


----------



## Jcube69 (Jan 15, 2009)

94VG30DE said:


> wow, you are high-passing the stock speakers at 80Hz with an amp? Mine in the doors make awful noise when bass hits. My guess would be you will over-excurt (real word?) those speakers in < 6 months. Unless that is the goal...


nah i have my oem tweets and mids ampd as well 50% gain with 100wrms per channel and havnt had any problems with blowing these......from what ive seen oem may not be quality sound but its usually built to take a beating (yes there are exceptions.....like my 6x9s)

there was a few isntances where crankd my speakers would just totally cut out.......not sure why...but it hasnt happened in a long time ^.^


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Jcube69 said:


> nah i have my oem tweets and mids ampd as well 50% gain with 100wrms per channel and havnt had any problems with blowing these......from what ive seen oem may not be quality sound but its usually built to take a beating (yes there are exceptions.....like my 6x9s)
> 
> there was a few isntances where crankd my speakers would just totally cut out.......not sure why...but it hasnt happened in a long time ^.^


I was speaking specifically to the speakers in the Odyssey. I have had other OEM systems be much more robust, but these seem to be a bit more temperamental, especially on the low-end.


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

Actually they are doing quite well at 80 Hz., no bottoming out or distortion other than that due to the signal comming from the stock deck. The unfortunate side effect of having better power to them is that I can now hear the imaging problems that much more clearly.:worried: Just means that at some later point I'll have to do something to fix that.


----------



## burakol (Apr 25, 2008)

WOW!!! great creativity here!!!


----------

